# A Call To End "French Bashing"



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

France seeks to rescue US ties

The personal relationship between Bush and Chirac has deteriorated 
French Foreign Minister Michel Barnier has appealed for an end to "French-bashing" in the US and urged co-operation between the two countries. 
In a Wall Street Journal article called "Letter to America", Mr Barnier said France and the US shared ideals of prosperity, peace and freedom.

The letter comes days after US President George W Bush's re-election.

Relations between the two countries have been strained, mainly because of differences over the Iraq war.

In the end, the most inaccurate cliches are obscuring the most obvious truths - it is time to put a stop to it

Mr Barnier's article appeared to reflect hopes expressed in Paris that Mr Bush's re-election would lead to the relationship between Paris and Washington being re-invigorated.

He called for the creation of a high-level group of independent figures from both sides to explore ways to deepen political co-operation across the Atlantic.

'Paradox'

But he wrote that he was worried that France and Europe in general were misunderstood, if not scorned, in the US. 
"Because of all the things that connect us, I'm concerned about the campaigns against my country, and the recent surge of 'French-bashing'," he said.

"There's a paradox here, since France is actually among your best friends in the fight against terrorism."

"In the end, the most inaccurate cliches are obscuring the most obvious truths. It is time to put a stop to it."

Mr Barnier cited co-operation within Nato in Afghanistan and Kosovo, and also evoked the spirit of D-Day. Mr Bush came to France to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the World War II Normandy invasion in June.

But he acknowledged that the Iraq had deeply divided the two countries.

He said France would not send troops but was prepared to help train Iraqi security services and resolve Iraq's debt problem.

Anyone else find this kind of funny!! "DON'T MAKE FUN OF ME!!!!"

:musicboo: :flipoff: :francais: :finger2: :musicboo:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Stop helping enemies of the world...........Saddam.
Stop harboring international terrorists...............Arafat.
Stop trying to make a buck off US efforts and lives.........."Helping" security forces.
Acknowledge you violated internation trade agrements but letting Airbus stomp Boeings balls.
Teach your women to shave.............please.
Please send me a 19/20 year old---blond haired,blue eyed woman about 5'4-5'6, 110 pounds and a 34 C-DD named FiFi and we will talk. :lol: :francais: :spank: :icon_hum: :innocent:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Please send me a 19/20 year old---blond haired,blue eyed woman about 5'4-5'6, 110 pounds and a 34 C-DD named FiFi and we will talk. 
:dito:

I'll also take a loaf of that bread i've been hearing about.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, NO :evil:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

aahhh like it maters if history has taught us anything its that sonner or later we are gonna have to bail out the rifle dropping frogs.... AGAIN! this is all about money and trade!!

ps i'll take a FiFi also, a loaf of bread and some wine.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll take FiFi, the loaf of bread, some wine... and... well, thats about all France has, huh?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Man, the French sure do have a short memory. If it wasn't for the power, might and resolve of the United States of America, they would be speaking German right now. It seems like our "Cowboy, stubborn attitude" didn't upset them 60 years ago?
I'd like to quote the venerable John "Wacko" Hurley, the long time organizer, and WWII Veteran, of the South Boston St. Patrick's Day Parade: "They seem to forget that we have an awful lot of little white crosses over there for the young men who gave the ultimate sacrifice."

French Bashing.....What about American Bashing and the Anti-American Sentiments the slimy French project?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

:francais: Send me a couple of those fifi's :smokin: and a couple bottles of wine! :alcoholi:


----------



## mef245 (Sep 19, 2004)

We shouldn't be surprised that the French didn't want to help us get Saddam out of Iraq....after all, they didn't want to help us get Hitler out of Paris !!

-----
An elderly gentleman was going through customs at de Gualle airport in France.
He got up to the snooty inspector, who demanded "Vere iz ur passport Monnsieur?"
The old man began to root around his carry on looking for it. The inspector asked " 'avn't you ever been to france before ?" The old man says "just once, a long time ago." The inspector replies condescendingly "Zen you shood know Monsiuer zat you shood 'ave your passport ready! Was this not ze case on your last visit ?"
The old man has had enough and says, "Well, last time I was here, it was charging the machine guns on Normandy beach, and there weren't any fucking frenchman around to show it to !!"


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ah the french God's answer to Wimps :francais:


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

That sounds like he was shaking like a frenchman in a thunderstorm.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The french have never been a "friend" of America: their involvement during the revolution was merely to "put-it-to" England. Now it is the "anglosphere" that controls this particular planet: USA, United Kingdom, Australia and New Zealand.

My family has been fighting the french for the better part of 1200 years. Our first dust-up with these creatures on this continent was the "French and Indian" war. Previous to that conflict, we regularly overran and occupied the greater part of "Old Gaul".

There is a new book, "Our Oldest Enemy: A History of America's Disastrous Relationship with France", by John J. Miller and Mark Molesky (Doubleday). Check out the review in National Review, current issue...

No brag, just fact.


----------



## geolopes (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'll take "Fifi" (if she shaves and bathes) but I'll pass on their piss tasting wine and rotten cheese since I'm currently boycotting all French made goods and corporations, not that they make anything else worth buying. The only thing we have ever asked of the French since the American Revolution was just enough real estate to bury our honored dead at Omaha Beach. That's it! They are some of the most intolerant people on earth, except for Arabs of course. Just look at their Jew hating support of that terrorist closet pedophile pig Arafat, who just died in one of their hospitals, THANK GOD! Their socialist economy is in tatters and all they can do is object to McDonalds franchises in Paris and blame us of course. PATHETIC!


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Check out www.francesucks.com It's good stuff.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, if your not buying french stuff, you can add Michelin tires and Hellman's Mayo to your list...oh, and BIC pens, razors, lighters and stuff...


----------

